# mplayer can not run



## mfaridi (Sep 2, 2009)

I use 

```
FreeBSD mfaridi.com 7.2-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p3 #0: Mon Aug 17 11:42:55 IRDT 2009     Mostafa@mfaridi.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GMFARIDISRV8  amd64
```
and install mplayer one month ago and it work good for me . but this sunday , when I run it from applications menu in Gnome , I see this error 

```
(ws) shared memory extension error
```
and mplayer dose not run
, when I logout from Gnome and login again its work fir me good for see one movie , after that I see that error again


----------



## ale (Sep 2, 2009)

What starting it from a console?
Does it spit more details?


----------



## aragon (Sep 2, 2009)

Mmm, perhaps mplayer uses SysV shared memory.  I see you're running a custom kernel.  Did you compile it with:


```
options         SYSVSHM                 #SYSV-style shared memory
options         SYSVMSG                 #SYSV-style message queues
options         SYSVSEM                 #SYSV-style semaphores
```

?


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 3, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> What starting it from a console?
> Does it spit more details?



when I run it from terminal I see this message

```
Mostafa ~/mm [218] mplayer 55.Dvdrip.avi                                                                                            16:04
MPlayer 1.0rc2-4.2.1 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6420  @ 2.13GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6)
CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
Compiled with runtime CPU detection.

Playing 55.Dvdrip.avi.
AVI file format detected.
[aviheader] Video stream found, -vid 0
[aviheader] Audio stream found, -aid 1
VIDEO:  [DX50]  620x256  12bpp  23.976 fps  719.3 kbps (87.8 kbyte/s)
Clip info:
 Software: VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.1 (build 2366/release)
[VO_XV] Could not grab port 57.
[VO_XV] Could not grab port 58.
==========================================================================
Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
Selected video codec: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)
==========================================================================
==========================================================================
Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3
AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 112.0 kbit/7.29% (ratio: 14000->192000)
Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)
==========================================================================
AO: [oss] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
Starting playback...
VDec: vo config request - 620 x 256 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)
VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)
Movie-Aspect is 2.42:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.
VO: [xv] 620x256 => 620x256 Planar YV12 
X11 error: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)


MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_video
- MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
  Recompile MPlayer with --enable-debug and make a 'gdb' backtrace and
  disassembly. Details in DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports_what.html#bugreports_crash.
- MPlayer crashed. This shouldn't happen.
  It can be a bug in the MPlayer code _or_ in your drivers _or_ in your
  gcc version. If you think it's MPlayer's fault, please read
  DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html and follow the instructions there. We can't and
  won't help unless you provide this information when reporting a possible bug.
```


----------



## ale (Sep 3, 2009)

Can you try changing the video output driver?
At the moment I can't say exactly where you can find it, but it should by in the 1st or 2nd tab on the preferences.
Are you using an Intel gpu?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Are you using an Intel gpu?


Yeah, I just read this:



> MPlayer interrupted by signal 6 in module vo_check_events or this error
> "X11 error: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)" using an intel card
> 
> * add Option "LinearAlloc" "8192" to xorg.conf (under Device section) and restart X



http://wiki.multimedia.cx/index.php?title=MPlayer_FAQ


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 5, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Can you try changing the video output driver?
> At the moment I can't say exactly where you can find it, but it should by in the 1st or 2nd tab on the preferences.
> Are you using an Intel gpu?



no 
I use Nvidia gpu


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2009)

I have to say that mplayer seems quite crash prone lately.


----------



## ale (Sep 5, 2009)

@mfaridi
what about the other question? (why I always have to ask you again???)

@SirDice
I can't confirm that, no problem here.


----------



## john_doe (Sep 5, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> I use Nvidia gpu


What driver do you use (with/without DRM)? If it's nouveau you probably need to run composite manager like x11-wm/xcompmgr.


----------



## Mirror176 (Sep 10, 2009)

Different videos have different requirements. Try increasing kern.ipc.shmmax=67108864 and kern.ipc.shmall=32768 and giving more details: graphics driver/version. you are running mplayer under x or console? your xorg.log may have useful entries. I'm sure others here know what else would be good information.


----------

